# Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer



## gpsjunkie (4. Mai 2011)

Moin, mit welchem Tagesangelschein kann man im Grevelingermeer angeln?


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer*

Hi,
verstehe die Frage nicht.
Die Tages oder Wochenscheine bekommst du hier.
Tagesschein kostet 5 Euro.
Gruß Udo
Das Büro des Angelsportverbands  Zuidwest Nederland ist geöffnet von Mo – Do von 9:00 Uhr – 16:00 Uhr,  Freitags von 9:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr. 
 Adresse: Biesboschweg 4a, 4924 BB bei Drimmelen.​ Fragen können direkt an das Büro gestellt werden unter, 0162-687260 oder vergunningen@sportvisserijbelangen.nl.​


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer*

Udo, ich weiß nicht genau ob man mit nem Schein (wochenschein) den ich hier im Angelladen bekommen kann auch im Grevelingermeer fischen kann. Hier auf der Seite steht auch was dazu, kommen aber nicht auif den Sinn was genau da stehen soll.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer*

Hi Jochen ,
wenn dein Tagesschein gleiches beinhaltet wie dieser hier dann darfst du damit da am Gewässer angeln.
Gruß Udo
http://www.sportvisserijbelangen.nl/webwinkel/?id=26&page=detail


----------



## Peter K. (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer*

Mal eine Frage, ab wann kann man mit den ersten Makrelen, auf der Nordseeseite rechnen?

@gpsjunkie

Die Tageskarte kostet 6 EUR , bekommst du in Renesse beim VVV, gilt für einen Tag und damit kannste das Grevelinger Meer befischen


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer*

Moin Peter, das kann nicht mehr allzu lange dauern. Ich schätze mitte bis ende Mai. Mal sehen was meine Buschtrommeln dazu schreiben.


----------



## Peter K. (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer*

Abend Jochen,

fängst du die Makrelen auch an der Schleuse? Oder ausschließlich auf der Nordseeseite?

gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angelschein für einen Tag für das Grevelingermeer*

Peter, ich fahre bis jetzt mit meinem Boot auf die Nordsee vor Norderney. In Holland würde ich Ijmuiden bevorzugen, aber da habe ich erst zwei Holzmakrelen gefangen. Aber man kann die Makrelen von der Mole mit kleinen Blinkern fangen, habe ich jedenfalls gelesen.

Unsere Fänge und Tourberichte findes Du dann hier.


----------

